# Adobe White Papers



## rcannonp (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't remember ever seeing these posted around here, so I figured that I would give ‘em a link.

Adobe - Digital photography white papers and primers

There's a lot of good info there that is worth looking over when you get the chance.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks cannon,


----------

